# Hayao Miyazaki Announces Official Retirement (Ghibli)



## Philip Overby (Sep 2, 2013)

It's noted in the article that he hasn't been making much anyway, but it's good to hear he's officially retired so he can enjoy the fruits of his labors. With legendary Ghibli movies under his belt, he'll always be fondly remembered for his contribution to not only animation, but to the fantasy and sci-fi genres.

So, what's your favorite Ghibli movie?

Legendary anime director Hayao Miyazaki announces his retirement


----------



## Jabrosky (Sep 2, 2013)

While I wish a comfortable life for the man himself after he retires, I can't say that I really liked any of his films. Their surreality turns me off. Maybe his work makes sense if you're from a Japanese cultural background, but then I have to wonder at all the Western viewers who pour praise onto his work. Must have something to do with America's fetishization of the "Mystical East".


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Sep 2, 2013)

My favorite is _Spirited Away_.  It's a beautiful, mythical story.


----------



## teacup (Sep 2, 2013)

I've only ever seen Spirited Away and My Neighbor Totoro, and I didn't really like Totoro. Spirited Away was great though, and so it is my favourite of his.


----------



## Nihal (Sep 2, 2013)

_Spirited Away_ will always have a special spot for me, it was the movie that introduced me to Ghibli's (and his) works.




Jabrosky said:


> Maybe his work makes sense if you're from a Japanese cultural background, but then I have to wonder at all the Western viewers who pour praise onto his work. Must have something to do with America's fetishization of the "Mystical East".



Nope.

It's not because it's not your taste/you can't understand that who enjoys his work is either japanese or has some kind of fetish...


----------



## Jabrosky (Sep 2, 2013)

Nihal said:


> It's not because it's not your taste/you can't understand that who enjoys his work is either japanese or has some kind of fetish...


Maybe "fetish" was too harsh a word, but it still bothers me how certain Americans hold Asian people, most of all the Japanese, up on a pedestal as the "model minority", and I see the fawning over Hayao Miyazaki as symptomatic of that idealization.

But then again, there's nothing wrong with feeling a certain fascination with different cultures, and there is definitely beauty in Japanese and other Asian cultures.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, I live in Japan and am married to a Japanese woman, so maybe I can give some insight. I didn't come here because of some fetish. Maybe some people do, but I guess I don't really associate with those type of people. I do enjoy Japanese culture, but I wouldn't call myself someone obsessed with it or anything.

I like Miyazaki's movies because they're pretty and make me feel good. Nothing deeper than that.

Let's keep the topic on Miyazaki's movies. 

My favorite is probably _Princess Mononoke_. I love the sort of mysticism and technology butting up against each other. I'm always enjoyed that though. One reason why the Final Fantasy games, specifically FF6 and 7 are two of my favorites.


----------



## Jabrosky (Sep 2, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> Well, I live in Japan and am married to a Japanese woman, so maybe I can give some insight. I didn't come here because of some fetish. Maybe some people do, but I guess I don't really associate with those type of people. I do enjoy Japanese culture, but I wouldn't call myself someone obsessed with it or anything.
> 
> I like Miyazaki's movies because they're pretty and make me feel good. Nothing deeper than that.
> 
> ...


Apologies for derailing your thread and insulting anyone who likes Miyazaki's work for non-fetish reasons.

I will say I liked some of the themes in Mononoke, specifically the idea of humans coexisting with intelligent animals in nature.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 2, 2013)

Jabrosky said:


> Maybe "fetish" was too harsh a word, but it still bothers me how certain Americans hold Asian people, most of all the Japanese, up on a pedestal as the "model minority", and I see the fawning over Hayao Miyazaki as symptomatic of that idealization.
> 
> But then again, there's nothing wrong with feeling a certain fascination with different cultures, and there is definitely beauty in Japanese and other Asian cultures.


 
Yeah, to me this sounds like a bit of resentment that people strongly like something you don't, or that you don't understand their affection for. There's really no reason to have to justify your own dislike of something by insulting or finding fault with those who like it. It's really nothing more than a difference in taste, and all this other stuff is looking too hard to find something negative in it.

For the record, Kiki's Delivery Service is the best one.


----------



## Ophiucha (Sep 2, 2013)

_Kiki's Delivery Service_ is my favourite, too.

It's sad to see such a legendary director retire, but he's definitely earned the downtime after all his years of work. For me, his works spoke to themes I am just not used to seeing in fantasy and science fiction, a certain optimism and light. I love how many of his protagonist are young women, often young _girls_. And god, do I love the Ghibli art. Beautiful, hand-drawn animation with the best colour palettes in the anime industry. Great stuff. I hope Studio Ghibli continues his legacy well with the next generation of directors. Can't wait to see the American release of his final film, _The Wind Rises_, which I've heard is very good from people who've seen it in Japanese.


----------



## wordwalker (Sep 2, 2013)

I love pretty much all of them: Nausica and Laputa (I'll never call _Featherfall_ a trivial spell again!), Kiki and Totoro, Porco Rosso, Princess Mononoke, Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, Ponyo, Arriety... what's not to love? The man's on my book's About The Author page as a major inspiration.

By the way, I hear he's notorious for promising to retire after almost every movie he makes, and usually already being planning the next one. I know our luck can't last forever, but we can always hope.


----------



## Lunaairis (Sep 3, 2013)

Kiki's Delivery Service was always my favorite maybe its just the slice of life-ness, or the simple connections to everyday life made through out the film. 
 Also there isn't much separating Kiki's problems to that of an artist with a bad art block.

Also a lot of his films aren't fully story boarded, they just go with it after some point; which as an animation takes a lot of skill.


----------



## Rinzei (Sep 3, 2013)

The first one I saw was Princess Mononoke, so it will always be special. I also liked Spirited Away - but my favourite has to be Howl's Moving Castle. I loved the setting, the eccentric magic, and the beautiful soundtrack.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Sep 6, 2013)

*Hayao Miyazaki has retired again*

This time, it looks like it'll stick--he's 72 years old and losing energy, and he's been working shorter and shorter hours lately. By his statement, it would take him about six years to direct another movie at this rate, and he's worried he might not be able to complete it.

Article here.

Edit: I wanted to just present the information, but I guess there's no harm in giving my personal response. I'm a bit disappointed, since it seemed like he was still learning and growing as an artist--a lot of artists younger than him start repeating themselves, so I hate to see him go when he still has something to say. Still, if his ability to work is declining, it's better to quit now than to potentially turn out an inferior work.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 6, 2013)

I posted this in Chit Chat earlier in the week. If you want I can combine our threads together. I guess it makes more sense for it to be in the Film and TV section anyway.

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/chit-chat/9686-hayao-miyazaki-announces-official-retirement-ghibli.html


----------



## Feo Takahari (Sep 6, 2013)

Sorry. I checked the last few threads in Chit Chat and didn't see it--I guess it fell down the page.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 6, 2013)

That's OK, I'll combine your thread with that one then.


----------

